# We need some kind of tuning CD.



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

*Calling all DIYMA readers -- We need some kind of tuning CD.*

I've tried to find all the tones and noises I need to setup my system online, but they are all at different levels, and different lengths of time. This would be beneficial to all forum member. Hell, I'd even pay for it (although free to DIY would be nice too  ) 

I'd like to have...

Pink noise - Full range mono both channels
Pink noise - Ful range left side
Pink noise - Full range right side

Pink noise - 1/3 octave bandpassed steps (if you know what i mean) for setting EQ's
Pink noise - 1/3 octave left
Pink noise - 1/3 octave right

1/3 octave tones - mono
1/3 octave tones - left
1/3 octave tones - right

Slow tone sweep 20-20k - mono 
Slow tone sweep 20-20k - left side
Slow tone sweep 20-20k - right side

I'm not sure what would be best for this application, but some sort of left to right pan material as well, for tweet, mid, low, and full range. The pan could be made to be 60 seconds long, and the 30th second would be dead center.

Also, some tracks with something in the center to help me TA easier instead of trying to find 3 seconds of a song and trying to adjust within that period and backing up, repeat.

All tracks would start and end playing the signal, as in no blank space and would be a minute long or so. All tracks would be at 0db attenuation.

Its frustrating trying to tune everything by ear with music only, not having a toolkit per se. I'd like a disc that with my ratshack SPL meter I could get some kind of results, instead of having to go full fledged RTA system that I'm just not going to do right now. My old "Bass Mekanic" cd was pretty bad, and then I lost it. I'd like to have something better this time around.

Do you think we/one of us could put something like this together?


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Some thing like this would be great. If any one can make it happen I'm in.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I could contribute to at least some of this easliy, who wants to host it, any server space to just grab it from or compile? 

Chad


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

1997 IASCA Set Up Disk. It has all of that, plus other tracks.


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

How's this? All encoded in .flac format for those not familiar:FLAC stands for Free Lossless Audio Codec. Grossly oversimplified, FLAC is similar to MP3, but lossless, meaning that audio is compressed in FLAC without any loss in quality. This is similar to how Zip works, except with FLAC you will get much better compression because it is designed specifically for audio.

Various / Denon Audio Technical CD

Track 1: Channel (L,R).flac 
Track 2: Balance, Phase (L+R,L-R).flac 
Track 3: Orchestra (Stereo).flac 
Track 4: Concerto (Stereo).flac 
Track 5: Chamber Music (Stereo).flac 
Track 6: Piano (Stereo).flac 
Track 7: Organ (Stereo).flac 
Track 8: Jazz (Stereo).flac 
Track 9: Rock (Stereo).flac 
Track 10: Announcement English (Stereo).flac 
Track 11: Announcement Japanese (Stereo).flac 
Track 12: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-15dB L,R).flac 
Track 13: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-15dB Ref L+R).flac 
Track 14: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-16dB Ref L+R).flac 
Track 15: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-18dB Ref L+R).flac 
Track 16: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-20dB Ref L+R).flac 
Track 17: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-15dB L-R).flac 
Track 18: 1001Hz Sine Wave (0dB L).flac 
Track 19: 1001Hz Sine Wave (0dB R).flac 
Track 20: 9999Hz Sine Wave (0dB L).flac 
Track 21: 9999Hz Sine Wave (0dB R).flac 
Track 22: 100Hz Sine Wave (0dB L).flac 
Track 23: 100Hz Sine Wave (0dB R).flac 
Track 24: 19999Hz Sine Wave (0dB L).flac 
Track 25: 19999Hz Sine Wave (0dB R).flac 
Track 26: 21.5Hz Sine Wave (0dB L).flac 
Track 27: 21.5Hz Sine Wave (0dB R).flac 
Track 28: 1001Hz Sine Wave (0dB L + Emph).flac 
Track 29: 1001Hz Sine Wave (0dB R + Emph).flac 
Track 30: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-24dB L).flac 
Track 31: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-24dB R).flac 
Track 32: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-60dB L).flac 
Track 33: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-60dB R).flac 
Track 34: Infinity Zero (L+R).flac 
Track 35: Infinity Zero (L+R + Emph).flac 
Track 36: 1KHz, 20Hz-20KHz (-20dB L).flac 
Track 37: 1KHz, 20Hz-20KHz (-20dB R).flac 
Track 38: 1KHz, 20Hz-20KHz (-20dB L + Emph).flac 
Track 39: 1KHz, 20Hz-20KHz (-20dB R + Emph).flac 
Track 40: 250Hz+8020Hz (0dB L).flac 
Track 41: 250Hz+8020Hz (0dB R).flac 
Track 42: 250Hz+8020Hz (-10dB L+R).flac 
Track 43: 11KHz+12KHz (0dB L).flac 
Track 44: 11KHz+12KHz (0dB R).flac 
Track 45: 11KHz+12KHz (-10dB L+R).flac 
Track 46: 40Hz Sine Wave (0dB L+R).flac 
Track 47: 100Hz Sine Wave (0dB L+R).flac 
Track 48: 315Hz Sine Wave (0dB L+R).flac 
Track 49: 1001Hz Sine Wave (0dB L+R).flac 
Track 50: 3149Hz Sine Wave (0dBL+R).flac 
Track 51: 6301Hz Sine Wave (0dB L+R).flac 
Track 52: 9999Hz Sine Wave (0dB L+R).flac 
Track 53: 15999Hz Sine Wave (0dB L+R).flac 
Track 54: 7999Hz Sine Wave (0dB L+R).flac 
Track 55: 19999Hz Sine Wave (0dB L+R).flac 
Track 56: 100Hz Sine Wave (-20dB L+R).flac 
Track 57: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-20dB L+R).flac 
Track 58: 9999Hz Sine Wave (-20dB L+R).flac 
Track 59: 100Hz Sine Wave (-40dB L+R).flac 
Track 60: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-40dB L+R).flac 
Track 61: 9999Hz Sine Wave (-40dB L+R).flac 
Track 62: 100Hz Sine Wave (-60dB L+R).flac 
Track 63: 1001Hz Sine Wave (-60dB L+R).flac 
Track 64: 9999Hz Sine Wave (-60dB L+R).flac
Track 65: 1KHz,5Hz-22.05KHz (-15dB L+R).flac
Track 66: 1001Hz,-20dB, -60dB-0dB (L+R).flac
Track 67: 100Hz, -20dB, -60dB-0dB (L+R).flac
Track 68: 9999Hz, -20dB, -60dB-0dB (L+R).flac
Track 69: 401Hz, 0', 0'-360' (0dB).flac
Track 70: 401Hz, 0', 0'-360' (-20dB).flac
Track 71: 100Hz Square Wave (-10dB L+R).flac
Track 72: 1001Hz Tone Burst EIA (0dB L+R).flac
Track 73: 1001Hz Tone Burst EIAJ (0dB L+R).flac
Track 74: 1001Hz Tone Burst (0dB L+R).flac
Track 75: 1000Hz Tone Burst (0dB L+R).flac
Track 76: Impulse I (0dB L+R).flac
Track 77: Impulse II (0dB L+R).flac
Track 78: 40 ms Pulsive Signal (0dB L+R).flac
Track 79: White Noise (0dB L+R).flac
Track 80: 25Hz,31.5Hz,40Hz (-20dB L -16dB R).flac
Track 81: 50Hz, 63Hz, 80Hz (-20dB L -16dB R).flac
Track 82: 100Hz, 125Hz, 160Hz (-20dB L -16dB R).flac
Track 83: 200Hz, 250Hz, 315Hz (-20dB L -16dB R).flac
Track 84: 400Hz, 500Hz, 630Hz (-20dB L -16dB R).flac
Track 85: 800Hz, 1KHz, 1.25KHz (-20dB L -16dB R).flac
Track 86: 1.6KHz, 2KHz, 2.5KHz (-20dB L -16dB R).flac
Track 87: 3.15KHz, 4KHz, 5KHz (-20dB L -16dB R).flac
Track 88: 6.3KHz, 8KHz, 10KHz (-20dB L -16dB R).flac
Track 89: 12.5KHz, 16KHz (-20dB L -16dB R).flac
Track 90: Pink Noise (-14dB L+R).flac
Track 91: 3150Hz Sine Wave (-20dB L+R).flac
Track 92: 0000 22.05KHz (ILSB L+R).flac
Track 93: Orchestra, Piano (-60dB Stereo).flac
Track 94: Orchestra, Piano (-40dB Stereo).flac
Track 95: Orchestra, Piano (-20dB Stereo).flac
Track 96: Orchestra, Piano (Normal Stereo).flac
Track 97: Music I x4 (Normal Stereo).flac
Track 98: Music II x4 (Normal Stereo).flac
Track 99: Music III x4 (Normal Stereo).flac


----------



## CrimsonTide (Jul 30, 2006)

forty5, where can i get a copy of that cd? it sounds perfect. also, there is a cd with these tracks available here www.bcae1.com. I purchased the cds and am very happy. i had no problem paying for it because of everything i learned from the guys site, and the fact that he doesnt charge for it.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

I use NCH tone generator for tones, sweeps, and pink noise. You should be able to download it for free.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I second the BCAE1.com website disc also...I purchased it over a year ago and am pleased with it.


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

CD is no longer available. Amazon has 1: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-Audio-Technical-Various-Artists/dp/B0000034ME
It is an excellent resource and ashamed that you can no longer get ahold of them. Check your PM's CrimsonTide.


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

That doesn't look like it has the pink noise that are bandpassed in 1/3octave's, or left to right pans which I would find particularly useful. I would be willing to "host" it in limewire with my IP address available for direct connection. The levels are also not all at zero, and doesn't have very much left and right only material. Since car audio gives us some unique challenges, a cd engineered to help us with image centereing, EQ'ing L+R seperately and together, and TA would be great.

While tones have their place, I find that because of all the modes all over the place in car audio, its a little difficult to use them effectively. Pink noise in the left and right only, as well as mono both channels and L-R pans that are broken down into different freq. bands would help me set the gains for each channel. I could use some tones for setting time align.

Chad, you think you could make this happen? That would be truely appreciated by me, and hopefully others. Maybe NPDang could host it here?, or like I said I could have it on my harddrive and you could direct connect to my PC for download off limewire.


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

looking at things, I would also be willing to host it for ftp access on my computer, at least for awhile, If I knew how to do it securely.


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

I'd love a testing CD also.

I'd be willing to buy one and make myself some backup CD's on you guys computer just in case I loose my CD...

And I'd be willing to offer people space on my hard drive so that some of you can make yourselves backup CD's on my computer.


----------



## Jarick (Mar 20, 2006)

I made one last year using Wavelab and Cubase and some other things. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

chad said:


> I could contribute to at least some of this easliy, who wants to host it, any server space to just grab it from or compile?
> 
> Chad


I can contribute hosting space. I'll e-mail you with details.


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

want chad to see this bump


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Hosting,
go to yousendit.com and upload,
you then can share with others with a link to it.

I believe the link only lasts for 7 days and/or certain amount of downloads. Once it's gone, just have someone reupload for others. It's free and fast download.


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

You can upload it to Box.net -- they provide 1GB free file hosting with public sharing, no expiring links.

http://www.box.net/


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

nice, now we just need something to put there. My friend is a recording engineer, maybe I can lean on him, too


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Yes, I could definately use a CD for center imaging.


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

Did this ever develope into something ??


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

I dont know. I never saw this the first time around, but im very interested in it. It seems like this shouldnt be very difficult to do, but what do I know?


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

The autosound 2000 discs are loaded with this kind of stuff. With coupons and such you can usually get the full set for around $50 from crutch.


----------



## dragonplayboy (Jun 7, 2006)

This cd would be fantastic, but also I'm just getting into EQ tuning, it would be terriffic if there were some literature describing how to tune things using the disc.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

I have two of the Autosound 2000 CD's... maybe I could come up with something to help too (assuming I can manage some free time to do it  )? What would you guys suggest?


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

the Autosound 2000 #102 disc has what you are looking for. i have 102 and 104 if anyone wants copies.


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes , please


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's a 31 band tone disk that I made. The problem with other testing CD's is that the tracks are so short. I made these 1:30 for that reason. Also, it's tough to find those 1/3 oct points like 31.5hz, 630 hz, etc. 

http://www.box.net/shared/xsbbpejpkz


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Just keep looking on ebay. I found an IASCA test and setup disc, the one with 99 tracks, about 2 years ago from ebay. It has the all of the tracks. Imaging, staging, band limited pink noise, band limited phasing tracks, mono track fro seting up center image and a bunch of other stuff. It is perfect for getting setup.


----------



## Hi There (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Calling all DIYMA readers -- We need some kind of tuning CD.*



septimus said:


> All tracks would be at 0db attenuation.


It would also be nice to have some -3 and -6db tone tracks for amplifier gain setting; I find -6db to be a clean compromise between a 0db clip point and the reality of recorded music, at least at the amps.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Calling all DIYMA readers -- We need some kind of tuning CD.*



Hi There said:


> It would also be nice to have some -3 and -6db tone tracks for amplifier gain setting; I find -6db to be a clean compromise between a 0db clip point and the reality of recorded music, at least at the amps.


Download the NCH tone generator and it will do all that.

Here's a great staging and imaging CD. Credit Audioguy on ECA for the find.

http://store.payloadz.com/str-asp-i...ng_and_bass_test_tones_Music_-end-detail.html


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Calling all DIYMA readers -- We need some kind of tuning CD.*



B-Squad said:


> Download the NCH tone generator and it will do all that.
> 
> Here's a great staging and imaging CD. Credit Audioguy on ECA for the find.
> 
> http://store.payloadz.com/str-asp-i...ng_and_bass_test_tones_Music_-end-detail.html


Cool, that's me reviewing the package - 5 out of 5 stars! Definitely thought it was worth the dough.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm going to resurrect an old thread and see if anything has come out since. The IASCA disk is hard to find and I would like something a little longer than ten seconds per track.


----------



## severedthumbz (Apr 7, 2011)

Michael Knowles: Extras

any of that helpful?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm going to resurrect an old thread and see if anything has come out since. The IASCA disk is hard to find and I would like something a little longer than ten seconds per track.


I have the iasca cd Michael. Not very hard to get if u ask nicely


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I have the iasca cd Michael. Not very hard to get if u ask nicely


Good, we can trade I should be getting my 1/3 Octave Pink Noise CD later this week.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

severedthumbz said:


> Michael Knowles: Extras
> 
> any of that helpful?


I have that one thank you.


----------

